# Really bad left forearm muscle pump... Cure ?



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

So i did a bicep workout today ....

2 sets bicep curl machine 20kg ( warm up )

3 sets Barbell curls 15 reps x 20kg / 10 x 25 / 10 x 30

5 sets EZ Bar 10 x 10 / 10 x 20 / 10 x 15 / 10 x 10 / 15 x 5 / 10 x 5

3 sets Incl dubell curl 15 rep x 15 kg / 15 x 10 / 15 x 7.5 kg

2 sets Hammer Curls 20 rep x 10 / 20 x 7.5 kg

2 sets concentration curls 10 reps x 10 kg / 10 x 7.5kg

i made it through but toward the end my left forearm really pumped right up so bad that i couldn't grip the EZ Bar or dumbells anymore....

I am totally Natty i just wondered if this is a weakness in my arms or is it soemthing Natty's experience or simply i did to much today ???? i could barely drive home and struggling to type too !!!!

Thanks


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

And no i wasn't Choking the chicken to get the baby's arm so sore !


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Masturbate with your other hand in future? 

But in all seriousness from what i have read Taurine helps with pumps


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

i think it may be natural mate....i get forearm pumps when training back/bicep....not to the point i cant grip the bar but still intense as if my forearm is about to burst...


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i think it may be natural mate....i get forearm pumps when training back/bicep....not to the point i cant grip the bar but still intense as if my forearm is about to burst...


Love that feeling.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i think it may be natural mate....i get forearm pumps when training back/bicep....not to the point i cant grip the bar but still intense as if my forearm is about to burst...


i have heard that Moto GP riders get that from cranking the throttle wide open for long periods ... it's almost gone now about 4 hrs later ....


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

I sometimes get it too. Although you do a lot more sets for biceps than what i do


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

do less for biceps, that work out looks mental


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I get this when using a screwdriver.........a lot


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

hendrix said:


> I get this when using a screwdriver.........a lot


same here....my forearms fatigue even when washing dishes etc :cursing:


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> same here....my forearms fatigue even when washing dishes etc :cursing:


Oi thats my excuse get your own!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I get this when letting go of the bar! I find if I release it Very slowly out helps allot.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

That is a silly amount of volume for one of the smallest muscles you can directly work. Probably why your forearm felt buggered!

Sometimes i get cramp in my upper/outer forearm when i bend my arm too much after working biceps.

But seriously you dont need that much volume especially as a natty


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Barker said:


> That is a silly amount of volume for one of the smallest muscles you can directly work. Probably why your forearm felt buggered!
> 
> Sometimes i get cramp in my upper/outer forearm when i bend my arm too much after working biceps.
> 
> But seriously you dont need that much volume especially as a natty


Yeah i would say 3 sets of 3 different excersises would be plenty in my opinion


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think its more to do with grip....for me when doing back i grip the bar real tight...as i have a poor grip so in turn my forearms get pumped, maybe i will get some straps and see if they make a difference


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> I think its more to do with grip....for me when doing back i grip the bar real tight...as i have a poor grip so in turn my forearms get pumped, maybe i will get some straps and see if they make a difference


Know what you mean, i sometimes get it deadlifting


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok cool i will try less exercises and maybe some straps for when i do bent over dumbell rows


----------

